# email hacked



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Yup... It got hacked... Sorry, guys.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

No problem Stan as I deleted the email when it showed up with no subject in the subject line. 

I delete emails with no subject in the subject line and links to un-known websites. 

Not a 100% guarantee of not getting a virus but it helps.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Time for a better password! 

Greg


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan,

I got one from you about foreign travel, didn't think it was from you.

Don


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan,
Mine got hacked a couple days ago too. We both have the same provider.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Who is the provider?


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Who is the provider?AOL I believe.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Is it the one, Stan for President?


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

I received Paul's hacked e-mail but not Stan's. I guess I'm not that high on Stan's list.









Oh Well...









Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

ALL 

Just because you got "crap" email from Stan does NOT mean his email got hacked. It is much more likely that someone else with Stan's address in their Outlook address book had their system compromised and the entire address book scarfed up. There is NO WAY Stan can prevent this. I have a web site address and regularly get bounces from emails sent from "[email protected] DOT com. On the other hand, since Stan uses his personal email in business it can be "scrapped" from the text of any email that has his address. 

Just sayin'


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The fact that people on MLS / train related means it's someone in our "group". 

Looking at the email address headers, it came from Stan's account... 

Someone figured out Stan's password... 

Greg


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

I got one from Stan too, figured that it was crap and deleted it... Guess it happens to everybody sooner or later...
Have to wonder about the people that do this kind of crap, seems like a lot of talent and ability being wasted on 
stupid pranks that fool, no one anymore...
Paul R...


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

As far as I can tell I never got one from Stan. My hack occured on the 6th sometime before 0200. Changed my password about 0700 and all is well.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Paul Burch on 11 Jul 2012 08:19 AM 
As far as I can tell I never got one from Stan. My hack occured on the 6th sometime before 0200. Changed my password about 0700 and all is well.
I received an e-mail from Paul's hacked mail at 11:43 pm last Friday July 6th. I was on vacation at the time and received it through my Droid2. Double checked it on my home computer when I got home last Sunday and then e-mailed Paul to warn him. I also received a hacked e-mail from Ray Dunakin about three weeks ago. Ray took care of it.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep got one from Stan also. knew it was bogus as I'm not a regular e-mailer to Stan. just once in a great while. I think I recall a guy by the name of Marty that got hacked a while back. Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Thats because I recieved what i thought was an e-mail from my daughter-in law.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Someone figured out Stan's password... 
Greg, 
Is that what is going on? I got a dozen emails from 'hacked' AOL accounts this month. Is it perhaps key-loggers rather than guessed passwords? 

I'm getting worried about my AOL account . . . Any suggestions?


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

If someone is really sending directly from your email account it's usually the password that has been determined somehow, "hacking" I don't think is the right term to be used for that. 
"Hacking" to me means someone managed to get unauthorized access to a server. 
But if you google AOL and hacking, AOL seems to have regular problems with people being able to actually get into the AOL mail servers. 
For example:
http://dellea.biz/2011/11/aol-accounts-hacked-again/

Knut


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

This is what hacking into a server is all about: 
http://www.cnn.com/2012/07/12/tech/web/yahoo-users-hacked/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Pete, could be key loggers too, but that means "infections"... but people often don't discover infections right away either. 

Knut, I would agree, coming from a programming background, but the general public likes the word hack... and most people would rather say that than: I used a weak password and have used it for years on multiple accounts, which is what happens in general. 

And yes, have to agree the service providers are hacked on regular basis too. 

Greg


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Yup, another AOL account was compromised today as well....


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

I, too, received an e-mail with no subject from Paul Burch on 7/6/2012 at 11:43PM. 
I deleted it, emptied the "trash", and compacted the mail folders. 

-Ted


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 12 Jul 2012 05:18 PM 

Knut, I would agree, coming from a programming background, but the general public likes the word hack... and most people would rather say that than: I used a weak password and have used it for years on multiple accounts, which is what happens in general. 

And yes, have to agree the service providers are hacked on regular basis too.

Greg,I got the height of heck once from a "Hacker" himself who told me this was the original definition:

*:* an expert at programming and solving problems with a computer 

Since them I'm a bit more careful with the use of this term, although I don't really know what the real original definition was.

Websters places the 'positive' one ahead of the 'negative' one:

http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/hacker

But the point of my post was that someone gaining unauthorized access to an email account is most likely a user issue, not a service provider issue.

Passwords like 123456 or 'password' or 000000 just don't cut it anymore, never did, but less so now than ever.

Knut


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Agreed, and I used to be a hacker, my first experience with a computer was as a freshman in college, and we had a bunch of fun hacking the software in the campus computers. 

Most of us were snapped up pretty quickly by the computer companies even though some of our "fun" were pranks. 

Greg


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I used to be proud to be called a "Hacker". (My wife was a prolific sewing person and she made me a bathrobe that had an embroidered emblem on one side that read "Hacker".)

I salvaged many a computer system with my hacking abilities... (Even saved a seed company from the owner's booboo of deleting every business file on his only computer! It was actually hard to not laugh at his receptionist/secretary shuffled around her desk while I worked... she mumbled the whole time, "I told him to not get a computer! I told him there were no good!" A few hours later, he was back in business and she had settled down to start printing the daily appointments for the 2 or 3 salesmen and she started entering orders again. She could type faster than I could think and I never saw her hit the backspace key!)

I knew how to recover mistyped passwords, lost files, corrupted databases, etc. It was fun, easy (for me) and made me a hero to a lot of people.

There was the possibility to use the skill for good or evil and unfortunately, the Title got associated with those that used it for evil. So I took on the Title of "Computer Guru"... I didn't much like the "Guru" moniker for its association with trancendental meditation and the occultic activities, but it was better than "Hacker".

I still do a lot of computer help for friends and family... but I never "Hack" now that the name is associated with the evil use of the skill.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I still use the word hacker within my circle of peers, because there it seems to have morphed into someone who is bright and can get things done, but often in an irregular, undisciplined manner. "He's not a computer science type of guy, he's just a hacker"... 

I have had similar hero experiences... a funny one was when I worked for a large company and the new president of our division wanted a Mac instead of a PC. In fact everyone insisted on many things that really did not work together. 

We were running Novell Netware, and it had one heck of a time with file rights, it tried to represent unix, windows, and mac file rights, but there is no clear one to one translation for EVERY file attribute/right between the 3. 

So, my boss (the president) insisted I set every file up for read/write access for him on his mac.. everything.. then he insisted his secretary (who never operated a mac) have the identical setup. 

Well, she was "cleaning up" her mac, and decided that the icon on her screen named "network" was not needed and threw it in the trash... yes, it was all the network files for 80 engineers.. 

All of a sudden everyone's work disappeared... it looked like the network crashed... I could not believe this had happened, and thought how could one person kill the entire system.. opened her trash and dragged the network back to her desktop... 

hero... 

Greg 

p.s. she no longer had complete r/w access to the network of course.... that's when my boss started listening to me about what was possible, not his idea of how stuff should work.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

It's always somebody!


----------



## VictorSpear (Oct 19, 2011)

Never be alarmed that your email, your bank account, or your personal records have been hacked. Simply recognize that you have weak defenses and keep tightening them. Every government has been hacked (and will be hacked routinely) for forgetting these rules. It's like the human body, relax a little on your diet or exercise and see what happens. Nature hacks you immediately.

*The term 'hacker' has its origin and is still synonymous with MIT and the TMRC ( The Model Railroad Club at MIT). This has extended to the Open Source Movement and beyond.*

Claims:
http://www.faqs.org/docs/artu/hackers.html


http://tmrc.mit.edu/hackers-ref.html


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hacker...culture%29


http://www.cs.berkeley.edu/~bh/hacker.html

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hacks_...logy 

Of Relevance:
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/994700.stm


Of importance:
The Tech Model Railroad Club is featured as the first chapter of Hackers, by Steven Levy (New York: Anchor Press/Doubleday, 1984). It is credited as one (possibly the primary) source of the Hacker Culture the book describes. 


Anyway...long live the hackers..forever....including myself.




Cheers

Victor


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Proudly considered myself a hacker in the late 70's. 


Now just a brat.


----------

